
He Has 17,700 Bottles of Hand Sanitizer and Nowhere to Sell Them - mellosouls
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/14/technology/coronavirus-gouging-sanitizer.html
======
tomohawk
Instead of banning them, how about Amazon work with these guys to find an
agreeable price to sell these at? They have what we need. They've incurred
costs. Maybe there's a win-win.

This guy's a moron, but here's a cautionary tale:

A relative in Florida was complaining after a hurricane that he was being
gouged. Building materials were a lot more expensive as was labor. However, he
was able to get his house repaired pretty quickly given the scale of damage in
the area. The higher prices incentivized the movement of goods to the area,
and also caused a lot of tradesmen to travel hundreds of miles to the area for
the work.

Florida passed an anti-gouging law.

The next hurricane came through, and my relative could not get his house
repaired for almost a year. There was no incentive for tradesmen to relocate
to the area, so there was a huge shortage. The cost of moving material to the
area could not be covered because you couldn't charge more. He finally
resorted to driving around and talking to crews doing work. He eventually
found a crew that would work for him on their off time "off the books" \- for
a high price.

------
watt
There probably isn't a law against that, but there should. I feel that guy
actually should go to jail.

------
GatorGal
He should donate them to hospitals and retirement homes.

Soap and water works better anyway.

------
celticninja
He done fucked up.

